# They're here, but it's a sad day. Help!



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

Half ear finally had her kids early this morning, 2 girls, but since I wasn't awake I wasn't there to help her and one baby died, she didnt get the bag off of her head fast enough. When I came outside to feed her I saw little (now named lonesome dove) poking her head out and I was overwhelmed with joy that my babies were here, I go in their barn and the other is already covered in flies. I immediately burst into histarical tears, and just my luck i found out my now ex bf cheated on me the other day so now I don't have anyone to hold me.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

I do need help tho, I'm in north Texas and its 100 degrees, dove has plenty of shade there's a breeze and I have a small fan for more wind but she is still really hot and panting, what do I do? I don't want her to over heat. Do I need to be worried? My babies were always born in winter s idk what to do


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh no! I am so sorry for both your losses! :hug: I know how you feel in both aspects and it's a very crummy feeling... Give little dove lots of love, your bond with her will be very strong! I hope your day gets better..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so sorry about the baby you lost, and your breakup.

As for the panting, I would just provide her with lots of cold water. Does she like juice? If so adding some to the water may encourage her to drink. I have given one of my panting does water-ice before.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry about your losses!  . My goats like tang in their water, or electrolytes. You could also add ice in her water to keep it cold. Wetting her head and armpits with a cool rag is another way to cool her off.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

The baby is panting constantly not mom


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry guess I should have been more specific as to which girl was hot, it's the baby so idk what to do, could I get her wet like previously suggested? She was born this morning


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds like she may have fluid in her lungs. Did you hold her upside down at birth, to clear her nostrils?


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

No I wasn't there until hours later, otherwise the other one would have survived, it doesn't sound like anything she's just really hot, I mean it is HOT out here even in the shade with a good breeze. Should I try the holding her upside down thing? How long?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt to try. Gently lift her hind legs up for 20 sec, give or take. See if she starts coughing, which means the liquid is draining. 

You can apply a wet rag to her armpits, if shes overheated. Did you take her temp?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds like she is hot. Get a temp on her.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

I will try that and take her temp.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

What should a new born's be?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

101.5 to 103.5


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't wet her down. In my book that's a big no no. You could wet the ground down or since you have a fan you could make a kinda swamp cooler by getting a damp towel and placing it on the back side of the fan. The air it blows will be cooler. 
But really 100 isn't that bad. It's 110 here and goats are hot but doing nothing to be concerned about. For sure get her temp and listen to her breathing. If it sounds raspy you will know if fluids are in the lungs.
I'm very sorry for your losses as well  not smart for a man to cheat on a woman who knows how to use a bander (hope I got a smile  )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Roseranchboers said:


> The baby is panting constantly not mom


Take her for a dip in roughly knee deep pan of cool water every few hours during the daytime for the next 48 hours. At that time she should be able to regulate her temperature, so just keep a close eye on her. If the heat continues, I would probably still take her for a dip - just not as often.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> I wouldn't wet her down. In my book that's a big no no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


It won't hurt them Jessica. I had 19 kids born in 100+ temps in August a couple of years ago. I took them for a dip in the waterer(not exactly hygenic, but it was the only source of cool water) every few hours making sure their legs were soaked and their little tummies were damp. Every one of them lived and I had no problems with any of them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wetting down their legs and bellies is fine. 

It really depends on what part of the country you are in. High 80's and high humidity can heat stress my goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss. 

Don't make or use swamp coolers with water)dampness), just air is fine or a fan, not too much wind on the baby though, being wet cool, will put too much humidity in the air and with the heat can create a bad environment for causing pneumonia. It is best for the kid to adapt to the heat, but just make sure the kid is in shade.
Some go out in the sun and stay there overheating and dehydrating, unless we watch for that and not allow them to do so.

Remember, newborn kids were in a regulated temp inside the womb. When they are born, weather it be cold or hot, they have to adjust to it and it is hard on them. But will eventually be OK.

If the lungs sound good and temp is normal, it is caused by the heat.

Keep the baby in the shade and make sure it nurses. Do not give the baby tang ect.

Try not to shock the system.

Other than that, it the baby strong?


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

She's dead


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

Taking nanny to vet now


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry . Hopefully the vet will care for your doe, and she'll be ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

half-ear will be okay, hopefully. She's acting better. Flushed out her uterus, gave her banamine and something else, she was running a 105.7 temp when I got there. Said if she not better in 4 days come back.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Roseranchboers said:


> She's dead


I am so sorry!


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you. I'm at a loss for words right now so all I can say is thank you all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl, praying for her. The vet did a good thing by flushing her ect.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are going through all this right now! I know it's hard but try not to stress so you can focus on your doe and help her heal.. Keep an eye on her temp. I hope she pulls through! God bless!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

I just wanted to update y'all, Half-Ear seems to be doing better, she's left the kidding pen alone and joined her herd again (billy, horse and donkey). She still hurts to walk but not as much, she's not laying down near as much and she's keeping up. This morning I watched her start heading to the front pasture by herself and she got half way down the horse run that connects the pastures until my paint mare took off full speed to catch up with her, she is protective of her and doesn't let her get very far from her, if she sneaks away Rosebug always come chasing after. Soon after Rosebug took off here comes django my billy runnin and jumpin to join them. The donkey is so fat and lazy she eventually walked up there to join them. I was really happy to be reassured that my Rosebug will take care of my goats that mean so much to me, especially since I know that dumb donkey won't.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better!


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Glad she is doing better!


Me too! You have no idea, now I know there's a lot more thought I need to put into this, somehow my old herd did everything great pretty much on there own. Anyways I'm just glad she doing better. 

Quad R Ranch, Ft. Worth, Tx.
Half-Ear full blood boer doe '07, Django % boer buck '13, Rosebug APHA mare '07, Ruth mini Jenny (ugh) '0?. Along with 8 dogs and a cat.


----------

